
The Trapezium Conundrum : Definitions and Ambiguity in math - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TheTrapeziumConundrum.html?HN1
======
davewicket
"Summarising from Wikipedia: Trapezoid: A quadrilateral with no sides
parallel."

See <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trapezoid>

~~~
ColinWright
This is a problem. The page you reference says:

    
    
        ... and as a trapezium in English outside North America
    

In the post I say:

    
    
        I will here use the British English versions.
    

Since most of my readership is in the UK I decided to use the British English
versions, so I am translating for the purpose of consistency.

I'll add a note to that effect to try to clarify.

